
Amazon to invest $2B in India, after Flipkart's $1B - BIackSwan
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/tech/internet/amazon-to-invest-2-billion-in-india-a-day-after-flipkarts-1-billion-funding/articleshow/39283412.cms
======
jawbone
This is some Price WAR!! Hope it doesn't create unnecessary problems for other
eCommerce providers

